# Motorhome toilets - how to operate...



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to ask this but here goes...

Is there a correct way to use a Thetford loo?

I have various pieces of literature with the new van which I have been reading all day.

Basically the instructions for the loo are

1) Flush it
2) Do what ever you need to 
3) Open the blade valve
4) Flush the loo
5) Close the blade valve

I know other vanners who

1) Flush it
2) Open the blade
3) Do the necessary
4) Flush the loo
5) Close the blade

Is there a right or wrong way?

Rapide561

PS I hope Pusser reads this!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I don't know why you would need to flush before use and I don't.
I prefer 'the necessary' to go straight into the tank so open the blade before use.
It probably doesn't matter much how you do it as long as you empty it before it is overfull.  

Harvey


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Some put a sheet of toliet paper over the open vent to protect the rubber seals etc from being coated with the undesirable.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We certainly don't flush it before use but, -how can I put this delicately?- if there is anything solid to go in I put a couple of pieces of loo roll to line the bowl so nothing sticks to the sides. When you open the trap the whole lot then slides in in one neat parcel. I read somewhere of someone who uses a single ply paper napkin for this but we've never got that organised. I don't usually open the trap before I use it as I'm worried about splashing on more delicate parts -of me, not the seal !

Good grief...here I am discussing more intimate moments with a total stranger. Shows what MHing does to you !

Incidentally, for those who are new to this then they might not know this simple trick which can save a lot of nastiness. If you are going on mountain roads ( where air pressure is likely to change ) then leave the trap open a crack before you start. That will allow air pressure to equilise in and out of the cassette and avoid the horrors of "blow-back" happening to the first person who opens the trap ! I didn't know my small son knew so many swear words until this happened to him in the Alps !

G

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Loo*

Hi Grizzly

Blow back can happen on coach toilets too - and they hold 40 gallons!

Enough said!

Rapide561


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

*SOG*

Hello. I think fitting a SOG may help reduce the risk of blow back. It saves having to use chemicals too.
Wendy and Dick


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

We also go the gate valve open route. The SOG system ensures that no smells enter the room.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SOG*

Hi

Is SOG dealer fitted or DIY?

Rapide561


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Ours was fitted at the Stratford show for £30 which including the item came in at £115 otherwise you can fit the system as a DIY option which i am assured is a simple fit! Given that we used £20 worth of toilet fluid during a recent 8 week stint in France it should pay for itself within the year.

Wendy&Dick


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

I've fitted a SOG to 2 'vans - it is fiddly but not difficult. The kit comes with full instructions.

In my opinion well worth doing.

It can be obtained from Outdoor Bits at a discount !!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rapide,

with SOG the procedure goes as follows:

1) Open blade valve (SOG fan goes on automatically)
2) Do what ever you need to
3) Flush the loo
4) If needed, remove any traces from 2) with a sheet of toilet paper.
5) Close the blade valve (SOG fan switches off).

About blow backs: _In Theory_ they should not occur with the Thetford toilets as the cassettes have a pressure compensating valve. However, to my experience this very valve is the only design flaw in the otherwise excellent design of the Thetford toilets. Because I have so far only seen two states of this valve: Either it does not seal tight, which means that manure dribbles out while you carry the cassette to the dump point. Or it gets jammed in the closed position, so that pressure can build up.

In the latter case a blow back is looming. A warning sign is if the blade valve is very difficult to operate. In this case you better go out first and release the pressure by opening the emptying cap.

If a SOG is installed then this pressure compensating valve is replaced by the connection flange for the ventilation hose. As a SOG system is always open to the outside, even if the fan is not operating, the danger of blowbacks is completely banned. The flange is shut by a cap while emptying the cassette, so no problem with dribbling content anymore either.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

When I go to the Glastonbury festival I thought those toilets were bad but a blow back !!!!!

Simon 8O


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I think the flush first thing is to help prevent the undesirables sticking to the bowl.

I have a SOG and have been experimenting with BioMagic. Using it one time then not the next. It works. The last empty was performed without any gipping or gagging  

After a couple of weeks of experimenting to get the least messy and easiest to deal with routine.

The SOG is an essential, BioMagic eases the emptying process.
Flush first, line bowl with paper, business, open trap in one quick movement, flush and close trap.

Now all I need to do is replace the water pumps with more powerful ones. I am fed up with the dribble flush.

Cheers


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I guess I'm a cheapskate version of Karl.

I too have a SOG and BioMagic. I don't waste (ha, ha) the latter on the former as a matter of routine, but rely on timing in flushing as I pour and holding my breath. I'm probably desensitised more than Karl as I suffer more bulls..t at meetings.

As preventative action/ periodic cleaning, I use a glug of BioMagic every so often in a little fresh water, in both empty black and grey tanks (pouring a little down each sink and shower outlet) followed by a short drive to slosh it around. Then I leave it. The theory is it then gets to the parts other beers .... etc.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Hold on there, stand aside for the expert. The "Necessary" covers a range of activities under the heading of ablutions. So it depends entirely on which ablute you are hoping to achieve. There is the No. ! ablute, the Number 2 ablute, and the praying to God ablute.

For number 1 ablute I recommend abluting and then opening the trap door followed by a flush.

Unless you have a marksman badge for number 2 I recommend lining the loo with toilet roll, then open trap door and flush. And then flush again and again and finally beat it too death with a loo brush and flush again.

For the religous ceromony, usually after too much wine, just go for it and then open trap door and flush.

Of course, it becomes complicated if you have had a curry, several pints of beer and a dodgy sausage of a Barby. The trick here is to try and accomplish the ablutes in order of priority. Should you fail to achieve this then you may find lining the shower tray a good idea and maybe the walls as well. 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Which is why, if you read carefully, you are world-renowned for holding on to your No 2s. You must learn to relax, Puss.

Now you might be a world expert, but does this include hands-on (an unfortunate term) SOG experience? Because with a SOG, what is the advantage of leaving the trap door shut when engaged in any operations? 

Even when praying, one normally shuts one's eyes to aid concentration and assume an air of devoutness.

Dave


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Of course, it becomes complicated if you have had a curry, several pints of beer and a dodgy sausage of a Barby. The trick here is to try and accomplish the ablutes in order of priority. Should you fail to achieve this then you may find lining the shower tray a good idea and maybe the walls as well. 8)


Or you could go for the hedge bottom option as an over-indulged Spaniard did next to our van.

It put us right off our supper I can tell you !

G


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Do you all mind........I've just had my dinner...... ukeright: 

Whats all the fuss about, flush to lubricate the pan in case you are not a very good shot, open trap, "fire, flush and close trap. easy.

Just make sure you close the trap after, as my wife opened the cupboard above the loo, out fell my can of deodorant, clean shot, straight into the tank.

She managed to get it out and clean it up, it was three days before she burst out laughing as I "sprayed" and then spilled the beans.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Which is why, if you read carefully, you are world-renowned for holding on to your No 2s. You must learn to relax, Puss.
> 
> Now you might be a world expert, but does this include hands-on (an unfortunate term) SOG experience? Because with a SOG, what is the advantage of leaving the trap door shut when engaged in any operations?
> 
> ...


Tricky... I have yet to sample the delights of the SOG BOG. The name is not the best marketing idea I have heard.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Just wanted to add my name to the list of SOG-BOG converts. Interested to see experiments with the addition of Biomagic though - what's that one for?

Seriously though folks, any SOG doubters out there should give it a try. It really does work, and soon saves its own cost in chemicals.

Thanks, as ever, to Pusser for his inimmitable contribution to this delightful thread!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"addition of Biomagic though - what's that one for?"

In my case, in terms of the loo, solely for periodic easy cleaning purposes as opposed to sanitisation or perfume. Have a good look once you emptied it and rinsed ....

In the case of the waste water tanks, to prevent smells. I only use it once in a blue moon, and never have the need to shut the bathroom door or travel with plugs in place.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Mikemoss said:


> Just wanted to add my name to the list of SOG-BOG converts. Interested to see experiments with the addition of Biomagic though - what's that one for?
> 
> Seriously though folks, any SOG doubters out there should give it a try. It really does work, and soon saves its own cost in chemicals.
> 
> Thanks, as ever, to Pusser for his inimmitable contribution to this delightful thread!


This subject is right up my street. As I have been gifted with talking a load of crap I can put it to good use as and when the subject comes up.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "addition of Biomagic though - what's that one for?"
> 
> In my case, in terms of the loo, solely for periodic easy cleaning purposes as opposed to sanitisation or perfume. Have a good look once you emptied it and rinsed ....
> 
> ...


I must get some of this stuff expcially now I have run out of Blue plus I feel guilty of using up supplies that the undertaker needs as a priority.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Tricky... I have yet to sample the delights of the SOG BOG. The name is not the best marketing idea I have heard.


If you wait a while Pus, I have heard that next month a Super Sog is coming out ...it will have a special high speed enamafoil bladed centrifugal fan which will circumvent any problems you may have in "going"...just sit down , open the flap and it sucks so hard you don't have to put in any personal effort 8O

Mike

p.s.
Ok, Ok I know that was childish attempt at toilet humour but I just had to say it


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

The funniest topic I've read in many a long day - many thanks to all who contributed! :lol:


----------



## 89235 (May 17, 2005)

We are SOG converts too. Apart from the usual rinsing out, we occasionally put a soap powder tablet in when empty with a bit of water and give it a good slosh around and turn it over to stand it upside down for a while - seems to do the trick.

As for our "routine" we never flush first, but do make a paper sledge for the brown otter to use on its ride to freedom - usually accompanied by one of us singing "be free my friend - swim to the sea!"

All number 2s are categorised into "Thetford friendly" or "non Thetford friendly" - usually on a scale of 1 to 10 depending on how violently the tank has to be shaken to "free the otters" to play with their friends.

Rachel & Andrew

PS It will be nice not to see our ablutions more than once when we finally get back to the UK!


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Can this topic be made a STICKY ?????


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

brisey said:


> Can this topic be made a STICKY ?????


I don't even like to think of that option....!

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brisey

Soorry can't do...this thread is too SOGGY to make it sticky.


And for anyone trying to pick up some toilet tips why not try the technique known to as the "Shake and Whack" this is where you go out and open the little door, grab the handle of the tank and give it a shake then you whack it back in and shut the door.....it stops all that "pyramiding" (thetford official term)

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mike,

You're full of sh...

Just drink more beer.

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Couple of toilet tips I learnt this trip.
When having guests over explain to them how to use it, let em use it. Then check after.

I was running a female friend into the village, we stopped and she needed to go. I demonstrated the workings and stepped out of the van.

We started driving and there was this almighty bang. I pulled over. It turned out she had not put the seat down... flippin women complain when we don't :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Grrr.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

gromett said:


> Couple of toilet tips I learnt this trip.
> When having guests over explain to them how to use it, let em use it. Then check after.
> 
> I was running a female friend into the village, we stopped and she needed to go. I demonstrated the workings and stepped out of the van.
> ...


Lucky she remembered to put the seat up


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > Tricky... I have yet to sample the delights of the SOG BOG. The name is not the best marketing idea I have heard.
> ...


I would like one that distills into the atmosphere so I can distill while crawling around the M25, maybe through customs too.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol this topic always "surfaces" every now and then



> the tank has to be shaken to "free the otters" to play with their friends.


lol i love that quote

oh and as previously mentioned yes Outdoor Bits sells SOGs in the motorhome sanitation section url below

http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/13


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> lol this topic always "surfaces" every now and then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this something I fit myself. How do you get the thingy out of the cassette to stick in the tube. Where does the electric wire have to go and fix to what. How do you get the hole in the outside door.

Simple things this may be but I am quite capable of producing the first motorhome electric chair if plugged into a hook up. ( I could do mobile executions of course and earn a few bob) 8)

I think we all know what cartoon is going to follow this query.


----------



## 97649 (Feb 11, 2006)

In my very small Renault Trafic my loo consists of a bucket with a lid, rounded edges on the bucket of course to save nasty indentations. My husband has a large fabric softner bottle (large opening, who is he kidding)

These are only for whispering in of course and used only at night when staying offsite or in bad weather during the night on campsites. A bottle of dettol completes my toilet preparations and I also used the bucket to soak washing in.

For shouting one learns good bowel control until the next services hence the reason I love France as there are so many of them.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As my thetford flushes from the main water tank,(God! I hope the non-return valve never stops non-returning!!) I always carry a spray bottle filled with a mix of flush additive and spray the bowl before use. Seems to send the Admiral Browns down the slipway with barely a trace to be found.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

mazwad said:


> In my very small Renault Trafic my loo consists of a bucket with a lid, rounded edges on the bucket of course to save nasty indentations. My husband has a large fabric softner bottle (large opening, who is he kidding)
> 
> These are only for whispering in of course and used only at night when staying offsite or in bad weather during the night on campsites. A bottle of dettol completes my toilet preparations and I also used the bucket to soak washing in.
> 
> For shouting one learns good bowel control until the next services hence the reason I love France as there are so many of them.


You have my full admiration. I would end up with septecimia before I could use that. Just shows the courage that some Brits have.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> As my thetford flushes from the main water tank,(God! I hope the non-return valve never stops non-returning!!) I always carry a spray bottle filled with a mix of flush additive and spray the bowl before use. Seems to send the Admiral Browns down the slipway with barely a trace to be found.


That's a handy tip for me and one I will follow up. Add a bottle of champers and you can "Name" each one as it is launched using of course the Queens Christmas speech voice.

"I name this sh*t HMS Rodney". "God Bless all those who sail with her".


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pusser you are the 'Head'master mate, no doubt about it! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> lol this topic always "surfaces" every now and then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that one of those tear jerking lines in "Gone with the wind"?


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

I've followed this thread with great laughter and now it is time to put my wife straight, I had a chat with a chap in Peterbouough whilst waiting to empty and he was extolling the virtues of the Sog system but he bought his van with it fitted, so never knew of the day of adding Blue or eco green with each empty.

I am 99% ready to swap to a Sog purchased from Outdoor Bits of course(medal please?) but my wife remains sceptical - not sure why she never empties it any way. Can someone please clarify the following

:arrow: Is there any odour in the van when not in use?
:arrow: The chemicals we currently use break the 'cigar fish' into bite size chunks but without the additives do they still break down to a reasonable size?
:arrow: A few posts earlier before Pusser started cracking them off - Jokes that is, mention Bio magic as a cleaning agent. How much is this one of the reasons I would like a Sog is to cut down on cost of chemicals and the ability to empty anywhere. Maybe I should just switch to the environment friendly chemicals and use standard Thetford?????

Confused and awaiting answers.......


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Confused.. 

I have never had a SOG toilet so I cannot answer definitively however I have an RV which uses the SOG principal and never any problems with smells.. but there are a couple differences which I believe make a huge difference to the effectiveness of a SOG 
RV black tanks are by comparison huge and only need emptying infrequently, a week or more with two people, this gives the natural breakdown of waste time to happen, not so in a Thetford, also an RV black tank is vented through a 'chimney' which gives a constant negative pressure in the tank thereby preventing smells and giving permanent air flow though the tank.. this is what breaks down the waste... but with a SOG this only happens when the blade is open, not in my opinion sufficient time for the process to work. 

Last year on an aire I was unfortunate to be sitting next to a Dutchman who's SOG was venting into our awning .. not pleasant on a stifling hot day I can assure you.. perhaps this is why IMO I think the SOG is just an overpriced fan that does little more than justify to it's owner a reason for not using chemicals.. 

A SOG fitted costs in the region of £115 or £87 DIY ? that buys a lot of 'friendly' chemicals and keeps you on good terms with your neighbour :wink:

(Taking cover now from incoming SOG :lol: :lol 


Regards 

Jim


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I agree with you ScotJimland. I think it is an unnessesary expense. mind, you do have the awning on the wrong side mate. :lol: :lol: :wink: we are lucky enough to have one of those vacuum toilets.we use a little bio-cleaner every once in a while to keep clean.As a matter of interest where do you empty your black tank.or what into.as have only found grey water points.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Cabby 

Grey and black waste all goes to the same place, or do you mean the problem of finding a dump point that is possible to use ? 
Some aires have dump points which are too high and aren't designed for an RV, others are poorly located and it's difficult to get close enough, on one occasion I lifted the sewer manhole cover at an aire .. but other than that.. no probs.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

* Thanks that has saved £85 ish and a bit of cursing when fitting. Bio magic all the way for me!!*


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh my God!!!

What do I do now,do we buy a Tom Tom,invertor or a SOG can't afford all three..........

1.Do we continue to get lost,and stay at remote campsites that are nowhere near where we had planned to be,not talking to each other!!!

2. Do we buy an invertor,(NO..... I dont't know what it is) just know it will work my hairdryer,or do I continue to look like Worzel Gummidge on day 2 of our holiday without electricity.

3. Do we buy a SOG,(have just learned what it is) and now feel I can't live without one,I hate using motorhome toilets,I can usually save mine until I find a public one,otherwise these conditions much be met:
a)No one else in van at time of evacuation.
b)No one outside van(especially near toilet window talking,my worst nightmare). 8O 8O 
c)Water level checked and adequate for flushing.
d)Immediate emptying after evacuation as to avoid any embarrassment to me when next user opens little door!!   

Ignorance is bliss,I thought our motorhome had everything we needed,now have fancy aerial,dashboard fan,map light,2 collapsible buckets etc etc,all seen on MHF where will it end..........................


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Last year on an aire I was unfortunate to be sitting next to a Dutchman who's SOG was venting into our awning .. not pleasant on a stifling hot day I can assure you.. perhaps this is why IMO I think the SOG is just an overpriced fan that does little more than justify to it's owner a reason for not using chemicals..
> 
> Jim


I absolutely can't stand the smell of the chemicals and that's why I'm going SOG. Unfortunately my loo is the same side as the door so probably the full safari room will never be an option, but the SOG people tell me that "smells only occur for the short period the blade is open" and "anyway there's no smell if you change the filter occasionally".

Comment anyone?

On the subject of how to go I always open the trap first and perhaps because of my remarkable good aim I've never yet had to use the log flume!


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance but what is a SOG


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

buzz7639 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is a SOG


It's a fan which sucks when you open the blade on the toilet, thus smells do not escape and are vented to the outside world via a filter. The main purpose of the chemicals you normally add being to overcome the smell, the need is thereby removed.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Use BioMagic and you wont get any smell, or use chemicals that are bad for the enviroment.

Dave

656


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

The internet - where you can ask the unaskable!

My thetford problem is recent and unpleasant.

When I pull it out to empty it - theres sometimes a bit of wee on top of the cassette. Is this a open flap before or after issue or something different.

I did recently change the seal.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Citysafe

I think we have all had that happen....it is most likely to be the last bit of flush water that has drained down the pan and rested on the top of the closed flap ....then when you pull out the cassette it gets dribbled across the top of the cassette.

Solution: do not use the flush immediately prior to removing the cassette or before you start the job either open and close the flap and/or use a bit of tissue to dry the bowl and flap.

Mike

P.S. also keep the seal lubricated with the Thetford stuff or olive oil then it will not go like this


----------

